# Stihl FS81 brush cutter



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

I was cleaning up fencerows the other day and this machine quit all of a sudden. The pull-rope wouldn't turn the engine to restart it, so I took the pull-rope housing off and turned the shaft with a ratchet. It would turn easily except for one spot near the top and one near the bottom. I think it might have a broken ring. Has anybody had experience with these? Is it worth the trouble and expense? Where do you buy your parts?
Butch


----------



## 70T/A (Sep 3, 2008)

Remove muffler and look in port while turning.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.
Butch


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your issue occurs at the top and bottom of the piston location in the cylinder, I might suspect a problem with the rod bearing on the crankshaft.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks. As I looked for parts for this model, I noticed that there aren't any listed specifically for the FS81. Will I have more luck just looking for parts for a certain engine size?
Butch


----------

